# My only and last symptom : identity confusion .



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi guys , like I said in a previous post I have not got DR anymore at all .

And now I have not got symptoms of DP/DR anymore at all , except identity confusion .

I consulted my psychiatrist yesterday , and he told me that I was a little hysterical . lol

That hysteria , on the positive side could be great ( very active , joyful , extravagant , idealist , laughing , excited , sometimes too much excited lol ) but on the negative side , there is the somatoform attitude , hypocondria , nervousness , fear , even agressiveness about oneself and others sometimes ( by agressiveness about the others I mean lack of patience and tact ) .

So my DP/DR were symply somatoform troubles : something in my head disturbed me , there were too much conflicts etc . So maybe I created DP/DR to protect me .

More of that , I am very young and had a disturbed childhood and adolescence so he told me that it was normal and temporary  . I am becoming a young adult and it is normal to be a little disturbed .

So absolutely nothing serious . I am not ill at all . Hysteria is a psychic state in my case to which I plug myself to protect me . I can be very calm and discret . I get over excited and " too much " when I am anxious or afraid . And I perfectly know that I do it voluntarily .

It is common and curable , it is anxiety and trauma based

I just have to be careful about somatization . And I think that in order to avoid it , I have and maybe you have too to express your worry , express what you fear and FACE IT , in order to not keep it inside of you and accumulate anxiety and stress .

It could make someone physically ill !

It happens a lot to me , when I was very anxious : weight loss , stomach aches , diarrhea , shaking etc ...

let stress and anxiety go , relax and DP/DR will go away .

But I am not a professional , so consult  .


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

I realized a lot of things thanks to DP and psychanalysis and thanks to a lot of things and I realized why I feel this identity confusion :

I have to make a choice : become the adult that I already am or stay the childish teenager that I was .

I feel confused about my identity because I try to identify to this teenager that I still was last year but I can't simply do it because I am not this teenager anymore . That is why I feel confused about who I am . I have to accept what I am now and to not try to be who I was before , because I have grown up suddenly and that I am not a teenager anymore .

I am still the same , Morgane with my tastes , my humor , my kindness , but I have changed so much since last year .

By facing that , my identity confusion will be resolved .


----------

